# RS3 Winter Wheels?



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

I am looking at the new RS3, but I cannot find any info on Winter wheels or what the smallest wheel sizes I could run for winter in Michigan? 

I have a set of 245-45R17 and 255-35R19 on my A4 now, and was hoping one of those sets can be carried over?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

Ttone74 said:


> I am looking at the new RS3, but I cannot find any info on Winter wheels or what the smallest wheel sizes I could run for winter in Michigan?
> 
> I have a set of 245-45R17 and 255-35R19 on my A4 now, and was hoping one of those sets can be carried over?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


255/35 R19 is larger than stock diameter by about an inch. Not sure if there would be room for it. 17s will not fit over the front brakes. A handful of 18s will, however. There's an ongoing list in the rs3 wheel fitment thread in this forum.


----------



## robertsonsylee (Nov 28, 2008)

So I just test fitted my 18" b8 s4 winter wheels to see if they fit. With 8mm spacer, There is about 1mm of clearance between the calliper and barrel. Not sure if this is safe


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Has anyone asked or checked if the new TT RS, 5-Arm Polygon Design wheel (9J x 19) also fit on the RS3 ?

They would make nice winter wheels...:snowcool:


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

robertsonsylee said:


> So I just test fitted my 18" b8 s4 winter wheels to see if they fit. With 8mm spacer, There is about 1mm of clearance between the calliper and barrel. Not sure if this is safe


The second picture looks like more than 1mm (more like 5) - do the wheel balance weights line up with the caliper? does it spin around?

I ran 2 winters with wheels that had ~5mm clearance (the wheel weights were within 1mm of the calipers, the rest of the wheel was ~5-6mm) without issue.

If the distance is literally 1mm between the wheel and caliper, I'd say no go just because that could easily be within margin of error (any bump or pothole that flexes the wheel could cause damage).


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Has anyone asked or checked if the new TT RS, 5-Arm Polygon Design wheel (9J x 19) also fit on the RS3 ?
> 
> They would make nice winter wheels...:snowcool:


If they fit the selection of winter capable tires that would fit on it is limited to non existent.


----------



## robertsonsylee (Nov 28, 2008)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> The second picture looks like more than 1mm (more like 5) - do the wheel balance weights line up with the caliper? does it spin around?
> 
> I ran 2 winters with wheels that had ~5mm clearance (the wheel weights were within 1mm of the calipers, the rest of the wheel was ~5-6mm) without issue.
> 
> If the distance is literally 1mm between the wheel and caliper, I'd say no go just because that could easily be within margin of error (any bump or pothole that flexes the wheel could cause damage).


Caliper to spike clearance is not an issue, yes probably more than 5mm. Distance from caliper to barrel is around 1mm. I didn’t try rolling it probably the weights will hit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

robertsonsylee said:


> Caliper to spike clearance is not an issue, yes probably more than 5mm. Distance from caliper to barrel is around 1mm. I didn’t try rolling it probably the weights will hit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea all the distances I was referring to was the "barrel" (not the face of the wheel).

If it's 1mm without weights, my bet is the wheel weight will hit and it won't spin, which is a pretty good indicator that even with the wheel weights somewhere else - it's too close for comfort.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> If they fit the selection of winter capable tires that would fit on it is limited to non existent.


Any 235/35R19 winter tires should fit these rims. I just ordered my set of winter tires and kept the same 245/35R19 size as my summers. They would fit these wheels too. There is actually a wider selection of 245/35R19 winter tires on Tire Rack.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

In for staying up to date on this.

When I get mine I will try to have a local wheel shop I deal with test fit a few things and I can post the results. 

I really hope I can find some good 18s to go on this car.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Update:

Bramalea tire in mississauga/brampton test fit some wheels on my car. They found an 18 inch wheel that fits. It's a replica for an AMG, but it clears!

EDIT: they are model MB88


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

*Neuspeed RSe10 18"x8.5 ET45*

I can confirm the Neuspeed RSe10 wheels will fit the RS3
I got in some 18"x8.5" in a et 45 offset

They're flowformed so they should be strong and they only weigh 20.3 lbs. 

Impeccable customer service from Jerry at Neuspeed!

Probably about 3-5mm of clearance at the tightest points at the top and bottom of the caliper to the barrel of the rim. The spokes have ample of clearance. You could likely run with weights just behind the spokes but I'll probably run them in the tire channel about 2" inboard just to be safe. 

I'll be running 235/40/18 Blizzaks for the winter

Wheel on Car









Top Caliper









Bottom Caliper









Spoke









Weight


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

epiloggts said:


> I can confirm the Neuspeed RSe10 wheels will fit the RS3
> I got in some 18"x8.5" in a et 45 offset


Any spacers?


----------



## epiloggts (Jan 4, 2000)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Any spacers?


Nope, no spacers needed.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Be wary, I have Michelin Pilot Alpin PA4 in 245/35R19 on the stock 19x8 et47 stock wheels and they rub.
When backing up and front wheels fully turned, the tires rub in the wheel well.

Oh well....:snowcool:


----------



## Chips (Apr 10, 2008)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Any 235/35R19 winter tires should fit these rims. I just ordered my set of winter tires and kept the same 245/35R19 size as my summers. They would fit these wheels too. There is actually a wider selection of 245/35R19 winter tires on Tire Rack.


How did your winter tires fit? Did you put them on the stock wheels? One tire shop told me a 235 should fit on the front wheels (staggered set up)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grafs (Jan 8, 2018)

epiloggts said:


> I can confirm the Neuspeed RSe10 wheels will fit the RS3
> I got in some 18"x8.5" in a et 45 offset
> 
> They're flowformed so they should be strong and they only weigh 20.3 lbs.
> ...


Do you have any pics of them mounted?


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Chips said:


> How did your winter tires fit? Did you put them on the stock wheels? One tire shop told me a 235 should fit on the front wheels (staggered set up)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See my post just above yours: any 245/35R18 will most likely rub, front and rear as mine do. Most likely has to do with the width of the tread (9.5" for the Michelin PA4 vs 8.8" for the PSS in same size) - that is a 17.8mm difference ! That is almost like going to a 265 width tire (the Michelin PSS 265 width is 9.8" wide). Anyways, I would not go wider than a 235 for a winter tires for this reason. Haven't research other brand/model much. Didn't notice it when I ordered them, was mostly concentrating on tire diameter.

This is on a stock squared wheel setup. 

Your front rims on a staggered setup are most likely 8.5" wide; any 235 wide winter has a rim width range that can accommodate that (usually 8.0 to 9.5).


----------



## 19dgprs3 (Sep 20, 2019)

epiloggts said:


> I can confirm the Neuspeed RSe10 wheels will fit the RS3
> I got in some 18"x8.5" in a et 45 offset
> 
> They're flowformed so they should be strong and they only weigh 20.3 lbs.
> ...


Apologies for the zombie thread bump, but do you have any feedback on this winter combo? New RS3 owner in Chicago, and between the sh!t roads and the miserable weather, I'd like to drop a size on the wheels and pair with a good set of winter tires. Did the 235/40/18 Blizzaks mount, fit, and perform well?


----------

